# My ScratchBuild Bio Titan Idea



## paladinofangels (Jun 25, 2008)

Umm...Im trying out a totally new idea...I dont have money to spend ordering the normal bio-titan from forgeworld...

So im building one myself...Which is a little different...

Umm...i drew a horrible picture with a legend on 'paint'...i hope you guys can understand it...i've started on a wired skeleton already...Any suggestions on how to make it look awesome / better is greatly appreciated...










Oh and i was thinking of putting another venom cannon in 'his' mouth as his tongue...You know like aliens have that tube thing instead of a tongue...:grin:

And the the maroon coloured things are those 'chimneys' on the backs of like the hive tyrant and carnifex...dunno what they are called...:laugh:


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Gonna look gribbly I reckon...keep it up man!


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

What are you going to use for the many many legs you have drawn ?
Or are you going for more of a giant slug thing ?


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I like it. It reminds me of Troll forges alien wyrm
http://trollsforge.com/alien/wyrm1.jpg


----------



## paladinofangels (Jun 25, 2008)

Veritax said:


> What are you going to use for the many many legs you have drawn ?
> Or are you going for more of a giant slug thing ?


Actually...I never thought of that...crap...

Umm...maybe i'll go more of a mutated slug thing...with a smaller 'ass' / abdomen with no legs...

Thanks so much for bringing that up...


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Talos said:


> I like it. It reminds me of Troll forges alien wyrm
> http://trollsforge.com/alien/wyrm1.jpg


That thing is sw_eeeeeeeeee_t

So sweet, that I bought one on an impulse buy 

Damn you week will... Need to resist the stuff...


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

paladinofangels said:


> Actually...I never thought of that...crap...
> 
> Umm...maybe i'll go more of a mutated slug thing...with a smaller 'ass' / abdomen with no legs...
> 
> Thanks so much for bringing that up...


Depending on how big this thing is you could use a multitude of Hgaunt sything talons or even the sything talons from genestealers. You could go as big as carnifex talons but they all make great legs.:victory:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't know where the Giratina you get your inspiration, but I'm sure it'll look great when it's done!


----------



## Bad4$$ (Jun 9, 2009)

hell yeah man make that ive never heard of someone trying to make that
u could try to make the body from tin foil or paste and paper


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> That thing is sw_eeeeeeeeee_t
> 
> So sweet, that I bought one on an impulse buy
> 
> Damn you week will... Need to resist the stuff...


Aye... HAD to get one myself. Perhaps we should start up a version of AA for impulse model buyers? :wink:


----------

